# Trapping



## giddy (Nov 12, 2009)

i recently ran into a plethera of trap setups 
mostly easy to make specially if your hungry lol
pretty cool stuff there is like a million videos on this guys page
just check it out there are so many survival tricks traps and
odd ends 

YouTube - johnjayrambo11111's Channel


----------



## compass (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice channel. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah ha, I see he makes thorough mention of my personal favorite, the Squirrel Pole trap. Simple to make, set and retrieve and very effective. Best easy to get material I've found for the snare loop is bicycle brake cable.

Excellent find Giddy.


----------



## Apples (Nov 18, 2009)

Good find. Gotta try some of these out.


----------



## runawaymachine (Jan 10, 2010)

Traps are a great way to get some food with very little effort. Just make sure you know how to gut the animal so you don't get sick. 

Some old hunter's/trappers have told me that they hunt for food and trap for fur. When an animal is trapped it freaks out and the body fills with lactic acid, this sours the meat. You need a good head or heart shot to get the best tasting meat. Anything wild caught is still going to be better than store bought food though.


----------



## ShadyShaw (Aug 20, 2010)

Me and a buddy of mine have been looking at a lot of trap set ups these look pretty interesting I'm going to have to give these a try.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 17, 2011)

when I first started trapping I bought some 110 conibear traps off of ebay. A lot of them traps they make on youtube are neat and crafty; yeah, but to someone like you or I that shit probably aint practical. 
Even with conibears I've trapped coon that pulled themselves out of the jaws and squirrels carefully slip bait off the trigger. What I'm saying is... that shit is hard. And our asses are dumb. 
Whatchu want to trap for though.. is them feline. Or any of your neighbor's pets. That shit might be fucked up.. but it might be fun.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck yeah dude. I use conis too for trappin beaver. 220 I believe it is for coons brah


----------



## Dishka8643 (Nov 10, 2011)

This trap is pretty awesome. Something this size taped to the trunk of a tree would be a good way to get squirrels. It sticks it's head in, trips the trigger stick, and is stuck hanging from a noose.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 10, 2011)

his adjustable swinging pot stand looks good.....


----------



## Dishka8643 (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah man, he has some good stuff on his channel. There's a video of him getting a coal with a hand-drill in about 5 seconds.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 14, 2013)

runawaymachine said:


> When an animal is trapped it freaks out and the body fills with lactic acid, this sours the meat. You need a good head or heart shot to get the best tasting meat. Anything wild caught is still going to be better than store bought food though.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with eating trapped game. Me and my grandpa used to snare on his land all the time and eat it. I'm talking like hundreds of animals over the years.


----------



## liberationmoves (Apr 19, 2014)

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with eating trapped game. Me and my grandpa used to snare on his land all the time and eat it. I'm talking like hundreds of animals over the years.



This is a completely uncritical black and white look at killing animals with traps. Traps that wound animals and force them to suffer or cut off limbs without killing them quickly are simply put torture devices. Traps that do such things are are to me and most sensible people the equivalent of land mines. When you and your grandpa step on some land mines and lose an arm, leg, hand eyeball or some toes and suffer for hours or are forced to lived in pain and suffer for the rest of your lives then you come back to this forum and in real life talk about the nostalgia and moral righteousness of traps that torture and terrorize. 

Then you have traps that are set and not disarmed and that harm humans and you have trappers (animal torturers) who do not check their traps daily let alone every 12 hours or so.

Imagine not being able to walk anywhere for fear of traps, that is what animals are dealing with. Traps are overwhelmingly abhorred by anyone with even an iota of empathy for animals. Not only that they are completely unnecessary and have always been unnecessary. Animal traps that maim, torture and kill should be banned, just like land mines. Traps are vile torturous weapons - just like land mines.


----------



## kenny (Mar 2, 2015)

anyone here trapping in Missouri ?
if so , what are you catching & what kinda sets you using ?


----------



## Scotty (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't waste your fox if you catch any. Their meat is awesome and addictive like Chinese food. Like pork chicken.
Kenny easiest animals to trap I would say are coon, possum and squirrel. 

The 110 conibear will work for squirrel and maybe possum. But coons are too smart and tough, need a 210.

I have only ever used the conibear traps so I wouldn't be able to recommend anything else. These are dangerous to set though and even more dangerous when left to trap. Could really injure a dog. Almost got a guy in Arcata once but he was smart enough to trigger with a stick.

Also keep in mind trapped a squirrel once in te backyard first trap ever. Didn't have another squirrel in the yard for a year after.


----------

